# LH Hoyt Intensity for sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoyt Intensity in excellent condition for sale. This bow is Left Handed. Draw length is 20.5-24" Draw weight is 40-50#. It is equipped with a Hoyt 4 arrow quiver, a 3D Rover arrow rest, and a Hoyt 4 pin sight.

This bow would be ideal for a youth or a smaller framed woman. It has been taken very well care of and shot very little.

Asking $150 obo.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The bowhunt is getting close. How about $125? Make me an offer.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------

